# The Barn is finally up



## farmertim

well, they finally finished the barn, I have owned this 7.5 acres for 29 years and finally got to put a barn up, we are looking to build a house but not this year.

Just need to get a couple of 10000 Gal watertanks now. that will be next weekends task (after welding the lugs on the tractor to attach the 3PH)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Nice job Tim! I'm friggin Jealous! The Chamberlain looks like a street rod in there!


----------



## Thomas

Very nice Tim..your home away from home hang out.


----------



## farmertim

Yes mate, but I would move there now if I could, but my wife likes her comfort a bit more than I need!
Cheers


----------



## wjjones

Great looking barn, how far out is your farm from town?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I love those trees and the lack of brush. How far down is your water table Tim?


----------



## farmertim

The farm is 10 miles from a bread and milk type store (and country pub) and is 25 miles from a small city with supermarkets and farm supplies stores.
As far as the water table goes, I am not too sure but I do know it is not very deep because the last gold mine in the area had to quit because they couldn't cope with the shallow water table, having said that, the water table had suffered due to the 12 year drought we have just come through. We do not have power lines very close and it will be less cost to have solar and wind generation we actually have wind farms down the road from us, at night you can only just make out the warning light blinking on the nearest one in the distance through the trees.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

farmertim said:


> The farm is 10 miles from a bread and milk type store (and country pub) and is 25 miles from a small city with supermarkets and farm supplies stores.
> As far as the water table goes, I am not too sure but I do know it is not very deep because the last gold mine in the area had to quit because they couldn't cope with the shallow water table, having said that, the water table had suffered due to the 12 year drought we have just come through. We do not have power lines very close and it will be less cost to have solar and wind generation we actually have wind farms down the road from us, at night you can only just make out the warning light blinking on the nearest one in the distance through the trees.


That's too cool! Our water is very close to the surface too, and our well, which is 55 feet deep, has over 100 gallon a minute recovery. Solar has come quite a way since the nearly 30 years that it's been since we finally got power here. Do they hit you with property taxes over there and if so, are they expensive?


----------



## BelarusBulldog

That is a great looking shed there Tim. What are the dimensions of the building and of the two doors? Bye


----------



## wjjones

The last well we had dug ran down to 120' before hitting black sulphur...and thats all it has been since. I think the stand alone power generation will get alot more affordable in the near future. I believe its great but not really practical on the cost v/s return, unless you have no other power source close..


----------



## farmertim

Thanks BelarusBulldog! Shed is 40' X 25" and the doors are 9'X7'3" and 10'6"X 10'
As far as ground water goes I will be collecting rainwater for most of my uses, There is a wet weather creek that runs through my land and I am going to be digging a stilling pond to reduce the ground erosion, this will also provide me with about 250000 Gals of irrigation water when its full.

as far as the power is concerned I will be starting off with an expandable solar system, and a small wind generator, I have a small 5.5 KVA Generator for back up as well. As I am a Plumber by trade, I will be arranging all of the heating (via small bore or hydronic) from wood burning and solar. Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## farmertim

As far as property taxes go, no we have council rates which are a reasonable fee for service such as rubbish collections and local road and asset maintenance I will only be paying about $500.00 a year thankfully!


----------



## MillNeckFarm

Nice Tim! I'll be moving forward with building on our farm soon. Budget is an issue so I'm looking into various forms of sustainable building to keep both my building costs & ongoing expenses manageable. Biggest issue right now is local building codes.

Cob is a method that I'm extremely interested in. You may want to check that or some other (rammed earth, straw bale, etc.) methods out.

Keep up the good work, mate!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Come to Bonner county / Boundry county. No building code enforcement here. Build the way YOU like to!


----------



## MillNeckFarm

tractor beam said:


> Come to Bonner county / Boundry county. No building code enforcement here. Build the way YOU like to!


I'd have to do a land swap. 

It would put us much closer to my SIL in WA state ....


----------



## farmertim

Thanks MillNeck Farm

Over here we have very strict Building codes, especially in the bush since our "Black Saturday" bushfires with a death toll of 173!

Added to the fact that my land is in a declared Wildfire Management Overlay.

Here is a couple of pictures of examples of what I want to build.

Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Thomas

Would there be full foundation or slab under the house Tim.


----------



## farmertim

Thomas, I'm not too sure what you mean by full foundation; in my Aussie vernacular, I will be having 4x4 stumps and the floor level will be about 4'6" above the soil surface.

Here we would say "on slab or on stumps"

there are a few reasons why I would elevate the floor level. 
1. ventilation, 
2. termites
3. Composting Toilet
4. maintenance
5. storage
6. the view

Cheers


----------



## farmertim

MillNeckFarm said:


> I'd have to do a land swap.
> 
> It would put us much closer to my SIL in WA state ....


Terry,
can you give me more information on COB?

I think my neighbor wanted to build straw bale, but was put off by the cost of the rendering (he wouldnt do it himself which can be half the fun) 

I was going to build log cabin but it might be just a bit too much labour.
Cheers


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

farmertim said:


> Thomas, I'm not too sure what you mean by full foundation; in my Aussie vernacular, I will be having 4x4 stumps and the floor level will be about 4'6" above the soil surface.
> 
> Here we would say "on slab or on stumps"
> 
> there are a few reasons why I would elevate the floor level.
> 1. ventilation,
> 2. termites
> 3. Composting Toilet
> 4. maintenance
> 5. storage
> 6. the view
> 
> Cheers


Not too often will you see that type of building except on a hillside view lot! Here in the states, we mostly use full foundations or slab on grade for the budget foundation. Building on piers is certainly very cost effective and sounds super cool. Do you skirt it afterwards with like lattice or some material that breathes? In terms of fire protection, I would recommend "Hardie" brand style concrete siding and metal roof! It's expensive but with no snow load to account for there, you might consider steel studs too! Less to burn!


----------



## MillNeckFarm

farmertim said:


> Terry,
> can you give me more information on COB?
> 
> I think my neighbor wanted to build straw bale, but was put off by the cost of the rendering (he wouldnt do it himself which can be half the fun)
> 
> I was going to build log cabin but it might be just a bit too much labour.
> Cheers


Cob is basically adobe that is free-form vs. molded into "bricks" & left to dry on its own vs. baked. A very old method of building which is being revived. There are cob structures in the damp environs of the UK that are 400+ yrs. old & still in use.

Here's a few links that will give you more info.

Latest News: | Cob Cottage Company
Kleiwerks International
Cob Workshops
Cob Projects - Cob Houses and Timeless Art of Cob Building

This one isn't cob, but it is an interesting site for another method of sustainable building.

Earthship Biotecture Green Buildings

And a pretty good forum for "green" building in general.

GreenSmart Forum - Powered by vBulletin


Lots of books on the subject, from Cob for dummies types to in-depth how-to's from the foundation to the roof. Many can be found via the links that I posted or through sites such as Amazon.

If I can get assurance from my local gov't that they will approve this type of construction, my wife & I plan to attend a hands-on workshop in order to learn to do the work ourselves. I have a fair amount of construction experience/knowledge so feel pretty confident that we can do it. We'll most likely start with a very small structure that can later either be added on to or used for other purposes than a primary dwelling.


----------



## farmertim

Sounds Good Terry, and thanks for the Info, I have been involved in construction quite a lot but you learn a lot (about yourself too) when you build your own place, you know what they say; bite off more than you can chew and chew like Bu33ary!!!!
cheers
:aussie:


----------



## MillNeckFarm

farmertim said:


> Sounds Good Terry, and thanks for the Info, I have been involved in construction quite a lot but you learn a lot (about yourself too) when you build your own place, you know what they say; bite off more than you can chew and chew like Bu33ary!!!!
> cheers
> :aussie:


Best of luck with your projects. If I can ever get in a financial space to get started, I'll post pics.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

When I saw the picture of your barn I started to grin, and called to the wife to come have a look. We had been fooling around with different designs and finally settled on this one for our tractor/welding shed. Yours is so much like it, thanks for posting. Bye


----------



## farmertim

BelarusBulldog said:


> When I saw the picture of your barn I started to grin, and called to the wife to come have a look. We had been fooling around with different designs and finally settled on this one for our tractor/welding shed. Yours is so much like it, thanks for posting. Bye


Hey BB I am glad that you were able to decide. I must admit I am happy with the layout (not much to it; very basic). thanks for the feedback.

Cheers :beer:
:aussie:


----------



## Daedong

Nice shed mate, did you buy that as a kit, or did you build it from scratch?


----------



## farmertim

No, I actually got the shed builder to erect it for me, the tyranny of distance was my enemy there.
Cheers:beer:


----------



## farmertim

Update June 26th 2011.
Well we spent the last two days erecting the frame of my wood shed, I prefabricated some of the steel work, which is used pallet racking from my workplace (free) and the 2x4 and 2x3 timber framing also free, (it works out it is cheaper for the company to scrap the timber framing that is used as packaging for the products that our shipping Dept dispatches, than it is to pay wages for someone to remove the screws and nails to reuse it).
I had a lot of left over TEK screws so the only thing I have spent so far is on quick set concrete $40.00.
It was my Wife, my Son in Law Matthew and myself on Saturday, and My wife and I on Sunday that got it to this stage.
You will notice that I have used a rough natural pole in the front centre of the roof, this is to be a little sympathetic to the surroundings!!!
Next weekend I will be putting the sheets of roofing and wall cladding (colorbond) coated steel, that is also excess stock from my workplace.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

What a great idea using racking legs for your posts. Can't wait to see it finished. Bye


----------



## Bryan1

G'day Tim,
Looks like ya getting there mate  

I did notice the rain water pipe on the back of your shed is above the tank. I have found by using extra pipe and going underground then put in a riser for the rain water intake will stop any leaves and other crap entering the tank. Just make sure you put in a drain point at the low point so say once a year you can flush out the crap and see how much of it would of gone into your tank.

With your RE system I can offer you some guidance there to help you save a heap of $$$$.

Cheers Bryan


----------



## farmertim

Bryan1 said:


> G'day Tim,
> Looks like ya getting there mate
> 
> I did notice the rain water pipe on the back of your shed is above the tank.
> 
> With your RE system I can offer you some guidance there to help you save a heap of $$$$.
> 
> Thanks Bryan,
> The wood shed is finished but the rain came down on Sunday morning and effectively stopped anything else but a tidy up.
> The rainwater pipe at the back of the shed is only temporary until I get another tank for the southern side of the shed these tanks actually have debris sieves in the top where the pipes run into.
> 
> What do you mean by RE system Bryan?
> Cheers


----------



## Bryan1

Hi Tim,
RE stands for Renewable Energy and I did see you say you were going put in some solar panels etc. I make my own wind generators and my own charge controllers too. I do have a heap of the fisher & paykel motors here that make for a cheap wind generator and I can let you have one if you want. The most expensive part is the batteries so one must take great care that they don't over/under charge especially if one isn't around to keep a check on them.

Let me know if you want a hand as I'll be happy to help out.

Regards Bryan


----------



## farmertim

That sounds brilliant Bryan, I have always said that I would like to set up wind generation. we actually have a large wind farm about 5 miles stretching ot to 30 miles from my property.

I would like to get instructions and plans, if that i s OK?


----------



## farmertim

*Wood shed finished*

Here is a photo the wood shed, it is 2.5 metres high by 2.5 metres deep by 5 metres wide for all you :usa:'s out there that is; 8'3"X 8'3" X 16'6".
It bucketed down rain just after I had finished it so was unable to get the firewood into it this weekend, oh well I can't have everything to plan can I?

Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Bryan1

Hi Tim,
Looking at the third photo on post #28 in the paddock tothe right of the station wagon would be the best place for wind generator and would need to get a decent height over the top of the trees for some decent wind. 

A F&P washing machine motor as a wind generator will give you around 500 watts max which isn't too shabby. What voltage do you plan to run the off grid power from ?. Now forget 12 volts as you would need close to 400 amp welding cable for power wire runs and the cost would be huge. I run both my off grid arrays on 24 volts and my wind generator output runs wild AC to my shed where I rectify it to DC at the batterybank. 

In order to get started you will need a batterybank first then an inverter for 240 volt power. Forget those cheap inverters as the idle current draw will drain a battery quicker than a dog can find a tree in a forest. I use a selectronic inverter here on the house array and I reckon they are a top inverter. It's a 24 volt 2400watt and it runs our house fine and has done for over 8 years.

As far as a charge controller goes I do make my own and I can design and make one to suit your system once you get it designed.

Regards Bryan


----------



## BelarusBulldog

farmertim said:


> Here is a photo the wood shed, it is 2.5 metres high by 2.5 metres deep by 5 metres wide for all you :usa:'s out there that is; 8'3"X 8'3" X 16'6".
> It bucketed down rain just after I had finished it so was unable to get the firewood into it this weekend, oh well I can't have everything to plan can I?
> 
> Cheers
> :aussie:


Looks good Tim ! Maybe you could line the floor with some old pallets to keep the wood off the ground and to let air circulate. Bye


----------



## pogobill

G'day Tim,
Great looking place you got there! Love the barn. The wife and I were going to build a monitor barn similar to yours, but eventually opted for the traditional gambrel roof that was popular around this neck of the woods years ago. 
Had the place for 29 years, eh? I feel much better seeing I've only been at my place for 2! 
Just kidding Tim! Your place is coming together very nicely, and by the sounds of it, you do have a many more considerations when building than I do. Keep us posted on your progress, looks great so far.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## jc56

Hey Farmertim!Just wanted to drop a quick line and say I really enjoy looking at your pics.Looks like a great place!!!jc


----------



## Bamabww

Really enjoyed all the photos of your projects. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## jhngardner367

G'day, Tim!
Good to see the progress you're making,so far! 
I was wondering,though,how far is the farm,from your work?
What type of water tanks are you looking at ? Any chance of getting onr of those plastic types they use for farming ?
My best to the Always Lovely Julie,and post some more pics!


----------



## jhngardner367

G'day, Tim!
Good to see the progress you're making,so far! 
I was wondering,though,how far is the farm,from your work?
What type of water tanks are you looking at ? Any chance of getting one of those plastic types they use for farming ?
My best to the Always Lovely Julie,and post some more pics!


----------



## farmertim

Thanks John,
watch this space, I will be building a new Barn on the new 10 acres and then before too long a house so I can move there and Julie can look after me in my twilight years:lmao:
I live 45 minutes from my new ten acres and 1.5 Hours from the property in the previous photos.
I work in different areas but my main office is just over 1 hour away from where i want to move to and the old farm is an hour and 45 minutes away from the present office,
I am planning on using an office 20 minutes away from my new property when I move there.
Cheers


----------



## jhngardner367

I'll be watching for your posts ! Do me a favor,though,can you ? Post a pic of the Always Lovely Julie,once in a while !She's a lot prettier than you !!:lmao::lmao:


----------



## pogobill

Tim!!! Say ya didn't do it!!! 
Have you decided to move? What about that grea barn and all that work you've done to the property that you've had for 29 years!?!?
Tim, I hope whatever you do turns out! We'll be watching for updates as you build that dream place of yours. 
Good luck mate, wish I coud help!


----------



## Cublover

pogobill said:


> Tim!!! Say ya didn't do it!!!
> Have you decided to move? What about that grea barn and all that work you've done to the property that you've had for 29 years!?!?
> Tim, I hope whatever you do turns out! We'll be watching for updates as you build that dream place of yours.
> Good luck mate, wish I coud help!


I can relate to what Tim said. I used to be 'sad' when thinking about the ultimate sale of my farm. Now, I'm cutting back on my 'hoardings', re-figuring my 'big plan' to fit my tired back.
I used to work 18 hours a day to 'hold on'. Not 'grow'.

There comes a time when your 'possessions' own YOU! They make "Inroads into your leisure", I THINK that came from Winston Churchill.(But he was refering to math)
I'm at the point that I want to eliminate a lot of those 'worrys'.
I can no longer work 18 hours per day. That is what it would take to keep this 'dream' going. I'm ready to cut my losses and get ready to 'get tired of fishing'...


----------

